# Man Builds Table For His Wife Using Only Hand Tools



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

This video is absolutely amazing. Using reclaimed lumber and hand tools, a man builds a unique table for his wife. Very inspiring video. Just WOW!






Thank you Erika for sharing this with me on Facebook. I love it!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

He really did and outstanding build and all with hand tools ,very cool thanks for sharing this with us Cricket.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I want to know what brand of coffee he drinks and where I can get some.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

So. That's what a real crafts man looks like.  
That's very cool.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice! That man is fast with a hammer; I'd not want to meet him in a gunfight.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

beautiful love story… What would men do without their love for their women?? Make war?


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Cricket,

This may not be the place for it but since your the go to, and your new post on what we would like to see.

Your initial post is not ipad friendly. I assume there was a video involved but I cannot see it on my ipad that was updated yesterday.

I can post it there if you don't want to cross reference.

Paul


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Can't even see a link on my iPhone. I must admit my curiosity is piqued.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm very curious to view it. Will have to wait till the morning I guess when I can hop on a real PC to see it.

Paul


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Excellent build. This guys speed reminds me when I was young. I agree with Tedster, what brand of coffee does he drink?


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

For those who cannot view the embedded video, it can be found here:


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

That's very ambitious, I'd like to incorporate more hand tools, but making the transition will no doubt require more patience than I currently have (not to mention a lot more time!).


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

That is real woodworking.


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 30, 2014)

Mad skills.


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 30, 2014)

Though I love all his videos on youtube. Highly recommend subscribing to his feed.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Roy Underhill would be proud.

Great table


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Pretty cool. Reminds me of an old Charlie Chaplain movie


----------



## Thewoodman2000 (Jan 2, 2013)

What great work!!! 
Thanks for sharing this GEM with us!!!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I like the video where he turns a hollow log into a steam box.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

This guy had to be a timber framer at one time seeing his "hand" tools and the way he handled them.
Outstanding piece of work!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Beautiful video and work and technique but is he not going to have issues with the expansion/retraction of the table top?


----------



## j_dubb (Jun 13, 2013)

My initial inspiration to get involved with woodworking was because of this guy. The video that inspired me was the one where he built a foot-powered lathe. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I really enjoyed the video, thanks Cricket.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

That reaction is exactly why I love building furniture.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

A true craftsman.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

That is amazing. Thnx for sharing it Crickett


----------

